# RCI for DVC exchange question



## unacorny (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! This is my first official post to the boards, however I have been reading them for quite a while. I must say, I have learned soooo much!!! Thank you!

I have a few questions and need some advice that I was hoping that someone may help me with. I just purchased my first time share ! I have been researching and pricing for quite a while, and I got the deal of a lifetime!! The property that I purchased is a prime week at Summer Bay FL in one of the 3 bedroom pool homes. Being that I am still in the closing process, I have to make a decision on what to do with my week. My deeded week is for odd years so it is too late to use my 2009 week on the deeded week. I have the to option to float it and use it at my home resort if available or take the RCI points and try and get something else. If I take the RCI points, I can book before closing or I can wait until after closing and book it myself.

We have been planning to go back to Disney in 2010 either Spring Break or late June, however, I do not want to use my home resort for a Disney trip. The place is too nice to spend 12 hours a day at theme parks. I am assuming now that the Red weeks at my resort will be full and we will have to go there another time. (if not, we will make 2 trips to Orlando next year). Now I do know that DVC has a restriction for Orlando owners to trade into a DVC resort. My question is, what are the chances that I will be able to get a DVC member to trade me a week for an RCI week somewhere else outside of the RCI system? I do have a really nice point package that will get someone a week almost anywhere in 3 bedroom Gold Crown resorts. I am not asking for the trade in this post, I just want to know what my chances will be. I would have to wait until after we close to get my RCI access. I reserved Disney at Caribbean Beach yesterday, just in case a trade will not work out for me.

Any advice would be grateful. Also, how would I go about getting the trade? Is it better to book first and then try and trade, or should I ask and then check availability?

I did consider DVC, but my kids are getting older and I do not want to commit to 40 years there. Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 4, 2009)

Just in case, you're not aware....RCI has some strict rules about compensation - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15626

In generally, it might be hard to get a private DVC trade. Some DVCers think they own GOLD. :rofl:  
Here's a recent discussion - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93401

Good Luck and Welcome to TUG


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this is not what you want to hear, but, the kind of exchanges you want to make are not do-able.  You are not going to be able to exchange an Orlando resort for DVC through RCI, and you are not going to find an owner who wants to trade with you - they  spend big bucks for their DVC points, and there is no motivation for them give that up for a non-DVC resort.  If they wanted to stay in a non-DVC resort in Orlando, it is a very cheap rental, and they wouldn't have to give up their DVC points.

Rather than wasting any energy trying to make it work, I'd concentrate on making the most out of my home resort.


----------



## unacorny (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks you for responding, the info you two gave me is very helpful! That is why I love this place! 



> Just in case, you're not aware....RCI has some strict rules about compensation



I had no idea about that. I just purchased my TS last week, so I still do not now all the rules or how it all works. That is good to know...My original thinking was if I can't use my resort this year, that I could book a week for someone else out side of Orlando. To be honest, I LOVE my purchase and I would not want to trade DVC for it. It does not make sense to have a 3 bedroom home with a pool and a hot tub and then spend 12 hours a day in theme parks. I fully intend on using my property for the property and not Disney. I was just concerned that my property may be fully booked for next year already and I may have to use my points on something else. If that was the case, I was thinking I could trade. 

Oh well, it was worth asking about anyway. Thank you for taking the time to respond. I am sure you will see me on here quite a bit. I have a lot to learn and a lot of planning to do!


----------



## bnoble (Aug 5, 2009)

Right---technically, you can't rent/barter a week you obtain in exchange.  You are allowed to gift them, and "friends" might give each other such gifts, not in direct compensation, but because they are "friends".


----------



## unacorny (Aug 5, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Right---technically, you can't rent/barter a week you obtain in exchange.  You are allowed to gift them, and "friends" might give each other such gifts, not in direct compensation, but because they are "friends".



Ohhhhhhh...I got ya! So...I guess I need to make some friends


----------



## unacorny (Oct 4, 2009)

Allright, I went a head and got my own DVC!:whoopie:  It was driving me nuts and I didn't want to deal with the frustrations of exchanging and "hiding from the law" of RCI. Although my kids are a bit older, they are ecstatic about it. I guess we will be earning quite a bit of flier miles to FL! We will use the House at SBR for the non-disney and Disney for the Disney. 

Thanks for all the advise, we are happy owners now! See ya around TUBBS!


----------

